# Show me some clean JH motors!



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm thinking about options for my 1984 GTI. It has the stock JH motor and I'm looking at an ABA bottom, full ABA swap, or a 16v. However, a part of me wants to just rebuild the JH as is. 
Whatever the future holds, I want my engine bay to be as minimal as possible and would really like to eliminate as many hoses and wires as possible (which the CIS isn't helping).
*Can you show me some clean (minimal hoses/wires) JH motors?*
Also, those that kept their JH motors complete, why did you go this route and not an ABA bottom?
(not mine)


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

If you're looking for a clean look try a complete OBDI ABA swap. They're a lot easier to clean up.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_Whatever the future holds, I want my engine bay to be as minimal as possible and would really like to eliminate as many hoses and wires as possible (which the CIS isn't helping).

CIS can clean up very well. It doesn't need any idle control equipment at all to idle well, especially CIS-E, which also eliminates the CPR ("warm up regulator") from the block. Many, many hoses and parts can be eliminated as long as you don't need them there for emissions inspections. 
As for the JH, if you really like the block, you might look into stuffing it with Audi 2L (3A engine code) parts. This involves finding an Audi 3A engine, boring the JH to 82.5mm and having the intermediate shaft gear trimmed to clear the #4 rod. In the end, you have an engine that appears to be stock, but is a 2.0L inside.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (Longitudinal)*









How's that for clean(er)?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_... I want my engine bay to be as minimal as possible and would really like to eliminate as many hoses and wires as possible (which the CIS isn't helping).
*Can you show me some clean (minimal hoses/wires) JH motors?*


Making a clean CIS equipped engine can certainly be done.
In my opinion, Nick (Holden McNeil) has a very clean CIS engine bay:
















Here's how:
The serpentine belt setup from a Mk3, combined with the removal of the AC and Power Steering makes a huge difference on the front side of the motor.
The timing belt cover is removed, as well as the windshield washer bottle.
Barely visible in this pic: the stock radiator fan and shroud are removed, and replaced with a common "slimline" fan mounted flush with the radiator. It frees-up a TON of room in front of the trans/starter area.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
Here's how:
The serpentine belt setup from a Mk3, combined with the removal of the AC and Power Steering makes a huge difference on the front side of the motor.
The timing belt cover is removed, as well as the windshield washer bottle.
Barely visible in this pic: the stock radiator fan and shroud are removed, and replaced with a common "slimline" fan mounted flush with the radiator. It frees-up a TON of room in front of the trans/starter area.

I already have no AC and manual steering, and removed the washer bottle, but I still see a sea of hoses. Which of those can be safely removed (for a Sunday-driver)?
Nick's engine bay is definitely clean and i like it. Where's his coolant reservoir?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_
I already have no AC and manual steering, and removed the washer bottle, but I still see a sea of hoses. Which of those can be safely removed (for a Sunday-driver)?
Nick's engine bay is definitely clean and i like it. Where's his coolant reservoir?

I'm running an early radiator with the filler neck on the radiator itself (sometimes called a rocco rad). The headlight and charging wires have been rerouted against the front clip (a cheap wire tuck) which cleans up the front area even more. My car is still running all factory vaccum lines and emissions equipment. Some creative thinking and extensions to the wire harness could clean it up even more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

My engine bay isnt too shabby..
No a/c, or power steering.
Rerouted sooome wiring.
No emission or idle controlled.. removed it all.
No washer bottle, relocated battery to my trunk... and I cut off my rain tray and smoothed it.
Its soooo easy to replace stuff on my car now.. and you can actually reach behind the intake and exhaust manifold to replace them, lol.
I'll put a pic up later, before and after.
Steve-


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_No emission or idle controlled.. removed it all.


Hrm... not sure how removing anything with emissions would fly in California.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (sk8vet)*

Bump this back up.
An easy hose to loose is the hose that goes from the valve cover breather to the upper half of the airbox. It's purpose is to allow the crankcase to breathe clean (filtered) air from immediately after the filter, yet before the CIS fuel distributor.
You can cap off the barb on the upper airbox.
To keep the crank case breathing, you could take the easy way and stick one of those tiny K&N filters on the top of the valve cover. That's what I did. Yes, it gets messy after a while, but I don't drive the car enough for it to bother me. On a daily driven car, a proper catch can should be setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 12:14 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

just saw this in another thread:


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (sk8vet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
clean the 8!







Future holds a little more chrome for me, and a little more cleaning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are a couple more pics for you...


















_Modified by aliendub at 11:46 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_








How's that for clean(er)?

This may be the strangest EFI install I have ever seen. Any particular reason you did it this way?


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_I'm running an early radiator with the filler neck on the radiator itself (sometimes called a rocco rad).
Do you know off the top of your head which years came with that style radiator? I want to get rid of the remote fill on my GTI.
Thanks,


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4379715
No need to change your radiator!
Edit!
http://www.summitracing.com/se...dds=1
Steve-

_Modified by BSD at 9:00 AM 7-20-2009_


_Modified by BSD at 9:19 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
This may be the strangest EFI install I have ever seen. Any particular reason you did it this way?


kind of neat actually... gutted a CIS-E fuel dizzy to allow the use of the stock air box. the fuel lines are funky though LOL


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
kind of neat actually... gutted a CIS-E fuel dizzy to allow the use of the stock air box. the fuel lines are funky though LOL

The airbox part I get. I was more curious about the Rube Goldberg fuel lines.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (Tom A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom A* »_Do you know off the top of your head which years came with that style radiator? I want to get rid of the remote fill on my GTI.
Thanks,

wont this work? http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...253AM


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (sk8vet)*

Yeah, it will, looks like it should bolt right up. Thanks.
Hmm, I wonder how this one is different?
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...1253F


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

pin mount vs non-pin mount, apparently. but i have no idea what that means.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (sk8vet)*

It's reffering to how the radiator mounts to the car.
At the bottom of the radiator, there will either be two small pins, that use rubber bushings to somewhat hold the radiator in-place, or there will be two brackets built into the lower part, and you use nuts/bolts to hold it down.
I accidentally bought one with the brackets, but I need a pin version for my Mk1 GTI...


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Why don't you just make your own radiator mounts? That allows you to tuck the radiator in more anyways.
( or just get the filler neck coupler on summit )
Steve-


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (BSD)*

The only thing that would bother me about tucking in the radiator is that with this style, you'd end up having to make a notch or hole in the upper radiator support to have room to remove the filler cap. Not a big deal really, but some people probably don't like hacking into the OEM metal...


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4379715
No need to change your radiator!
Edit!
http://www.summitracing.com/se...dds=1
Steve-


survey says... this is a no-no:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4478893


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Survey only has 2 opinions. For someone on the cheap, it works just fine.. I have had no issues so far with that adapter.
Steve-


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

what happen to this thread...i wana see more!


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

If I had internet besides work, i'd post up my bay.
Steve-


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (BSD)*

Hopefully come spring time I'll be able to add a pic of mine.


----------



## mk1kjetturbo (Sep 1, 2009)

id love to lose some pipe work and cables being right hand drive i have to put up with a stupidly long clutch cable speedo cable and accelerator cable all of which can rub on the cam pulley ,what can i loose off the inlet manifold?


















_Modified by mk1kjetturbo at 12:22 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## rooftoplounge (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Clean?*

Hey all,
I'm in the middle of putting my bucket back together. I no longer have to take my ride through emissions and I'd like to know what I can remove but still keep it running right? Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Show me some clean JH motors! (sk8vet)*


----------



## Mark0ne (May 19, 2012)

It's all right.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Southcross said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
> This may be the strangest EFI install I have ever seen. Any particular reason you did it this way?
> 
> 
> kind of neat actually... gutted a CIS-E fuel dizzy to allow the use of the stock air box. the fuel lines are funky though LOL





Longitudinal said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
> kind of neat actually... gutted a CIS-E fuel dizzy to allow the use of the stock air box. the fuel lines are funky though LOL
> 
> The airbox part I get. I was more curious about the Rube Goldberg fuel lines.




I apparently missed these replies, I did the fuel lines this way cause I just went off the factory connections w/o having to cut any lines and it also allowed me to keep the fuel filter in the factory location. And I didn't want to route the fuel lines behind the motor over the exhaust manifold.

I have since changed the coil type and moved it's mounting location. I am planning the next motor, RV block, ABA head, AEG intake manifold, and keeping the current TB and airbox.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

was the car originally diesel?

that would explain the fuel lines being on the pass side..

i like how you did the fuel lines.. you bent the lines nicely, and used rubber insolated clamps as well..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Glegor said:


> was the car originally diesel?
> 
> that would explain the fuel lines being on the pass side..
> 
> i like how you did the fuel lines.. you bent the lines nicely, and used rubber insolated clamps as well..


Thanks, and no the car was not a diesel. Not sure what you mean by fuel lines on pass side.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Thought I would leave this here while I was in the CIS forum 









My last project was a diesel (which makes it soooo easy to have an empty engine bay!) so my main goal when starting a new CIS project was to keep things as open as possible. We ALL know that is easier said than done! Right now, I am still in a mess of trouble deleting the idle circuit. 

At first, it was just disconnect everything and tuck the wires out of the way. It helped, but still left some clutter. Now that I did an full engine and harness swap into another chasis (89 cabriolet donor into a 79 diesel rabbit with an 86 GTI knock sensor setup on a JH/ABA:banghead::banghead: ) I have been deleting the wires for the idle circuit allllll the way back to the fusebox. It is making life tough on me now, but in the long run, it should be worth it. *crosses fingers*

I miss diesel


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Thanks, and no the car was not a diesel. Not sure what you mean by fuel lines on pass side.


gasser cars had the fuel lines running up the drivers side of the car under the hood, because the fuel dizzy is on that side..

the diesel cars had the fuel lines on the passenger side, because all the fuel system components were on that side as well..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Glegor said:


> gasser cars had the fuel lines running up the drivers side of the car under the hood, because the fuel dizzy is on that side..
> 
> the diesel cars had the fuel lines on the passenger side, because all the fuel system components were on that side as well..


I see, I have never had the need or want to deal with the oil burners. A modern TDI could change my mind someday though.


----------

